# Super Bowl..



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

so i thought this might be fun topic..
who do you guys think will go to the super bowl this year? 

my vote...

SAINTS!!! WHO DAT?! SAINTS!! were 9n0 baby!! woohoo!! I BLEED BLACK AND GOLD!!! AAYE!! 

my other pic..

COLTS..gotta go with a manning bro.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

im going with the saints dats my team mayn


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Welll I know my team had no shot so I don't care lmao.


All the other teams could die and they would just cancel the super bowl rather than let my team play!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

GO STEELERS


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Welll I know my team had no shot so I don't care lmao.
> 
> All the other teams could die and they would just cancel the super bowl rather than let my team play!


hey girlie!! LOL! this is the first time we have even been in the books!! LOL!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

kinglocz said:


> im going with the saints dats my team mayn


WHO DAT?! GO DREW!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

hmmmm i want the saints to win


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> *Welll I know my team had no shot so I don't care lmao.*


Go cowboys! LOL


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Go cowboys! LOL


[email protected] shall lose this sunday

muhahahahahaha:roll:


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Have to say GOOOOOO PATRIOTS! LOL!!!
But since they are 6-3 imma have to go with the colts for the bowl!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Go cowboys! LOL


BOO!!! COWBOYS!!! hehe..

That's just as bad as them Longhorns! Only thing they good for is steak! LOL!

GO SAINTS~!!!!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Im sorry but the saints ain't going to the super bowl this year, yes there are 10-0 but who have they played?, Minnesota is a much better and well rounded team. Vikings > Saints

For the AFC I'm pulling for my boys the patriots, who will be playing the saints next Monday. Unbeaten record just might fall.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Mcleod15 said:


> Im sorry but the saints ain't going to the super bowl this year, yes there are 10-0 but who have they played?, Minnesota is a much better and well rounded team. Vikings > Saints
> 
> For the AFC I'm pulling for my boys the patriots, who will be playing the saints next Monday. Unbeaten record just might fall.


Aww...what??!! no way..man...*sends alllllll good ju-ju* GOOO SAINTS!!!

you'll see....the south will rise again! lol! (how cleche') LMAO!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Saints will pull it for the SuperBowl...pains me to say it but they will.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Raiders got this next year...............................


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

JFlowersLA said:


> Saints will pull it for the SuperBowl...pains me to say it but they will.


Aww..come on...you a Looser-Anna boy now...Show some spirit! j.k. =p


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Raiders got this next year...............................


*sends good ju-ju* to the Raiders....i gotca back gurl!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

chic4pits said:


> *sends good ju-ju* to the Raiders....i gotca back gurl!


A billion more people send good Juju and we might have a chance! LMAO.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

LMAO! gotta have faith....

*burst into song* 
(yes i'm a closet case GM fan) ...hehe..


----------

